#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Цитата из Шурангама сутры

## Еше Нинбо

- Если человек ест барана, то умерший баран превращается в человека,а человек после смерти превращается в барана. И так на протяжении 10 жизней. Они будут взаимопревращаться и поедать друг друга, накапливая дурную карму. И так бесконечно. В основе же этого лежит воровство и алчность.

----------

Hang Gahm (09.09.2016), Ometoff (06.07.2016), Дондог (28.07.2016), СергейДм (28.02.2017), Харуказе (18.07.2016)

----------

